# Lake Trout



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a picture of a 25 lb or so we caught on Flaming George Reservoir. This fish fell to a jig and was hooked two deep two let go. This was the second fish that hit in a matter of seconds the first fish was a 12 lb'er which really got things going and the feeding frenzy was on. This is how we catch a lot of our fish with double hook ups.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice fish... But I am still going to yellowstone this weekend...


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice fish! Great photo too. One of the things that I will do before I die is catch a beauty like that one. If anyone wants to rent a friend next time your going to the Gorge, just let me know!

Ben


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ben, as long as you don't mind going out in a 16ft alimuninum boat let's go! October winds and lakers? *()*


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish. My largest Mac is 23. Inches that is.  Some day. :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That is a beauty! I can't wait to get a boat someday and head to the berry or the gorge and try for those!


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> That is a beauty! I can't wait to get a boat someday and head to the berry or the gorge and try for those!


If you catch one of those at the "berry" we have bigger problems then just the chubs. :wink:

No lake trout in Strawberry.

Sorry


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Improv said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a beauty! I can't wait to get a boat someday and head to the berry or the gorge and try for those!
> ...


Good to know, I couldn't remember where else Lake trout were, so I just kinda threw it out there... :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the big lake trout like that are only in Flaming Gorge, bear Lake & fish lake. I think there might be a couple little lakes that they have planted lake trout, But I think those are about the only lakes to catch a laker that big.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I better try the gorge someday then...last time I was at the gorge was probably around 22 years ago and all I did then was chase jackrabbits...I was 2 :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

swbuckmaster, that is a nice fish, congrats on landing that thing. As for you saying the reason you kept it was cause it was hooked deep, studies show that if you hook a fish deep and you cut the line as close to the hook as possible, the fish will still live most likely. You have to do it in a timely manner though. You might have known that but maybe some others don't. Hooks are actually made to rust out after time, when i was told that i didn't believe it because they're steal but studies have proved me wrong there as well! 
P.S. You wouldn't wanna shed some light on where you were fishing do you? If you wanna send a pm I totally undertand. I would like to catch something with some size.


----------

